# Alba STB8 and Tivo



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Well it had to happen, I saw a Alba STB8 for £9.99 in the Post Office today, and thought I could do with a spare "modern" STB for another Tivo that's Freeview-less, the box seems very sensitive, quick channel change etc BUT, here's the BUT, I cannot find the damn codes to change the channels!

I've tried Alba, Goodmans, Bush (I'd read STB8 could be Goodmans) and all the Freeview codes to no avail.

Anyone any ideas?

I've tried Front Blaster and IR Wands to no avail

I've checked with digital camera the Front Blaster is firing correctly - it is -

and I've turned-off all IR jammers in the house!

Any ideas?

One other weird thing,when I click the Aux button on the remote, the LED changes from Green to Yellow, but it doesn't switch in the STB!?

Is this something to do with my scart cable? Or is it STB? I've set it to CVBS and RGB hasn't made any difference!


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

I used a Pronto to capture the ir-codes, exported the hex into Gary's fanastic scripts on Tivoportal and updated the ircodes database on the Tivo.

working!

I've also emailed Gary the codes for the Alba STB8, for Tivo to input into the database, whenever that is!


----------



## RogerL (Jan 7, 2002)

Any chance of sharing the codes with me?

STB8 here and the same problem, can't find anything to drive it.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

RogerL said:


> Any chance of sharing the codes with me?
> 
> STB8 here and the same problem, can't find anything to drive it.


Yes, no problems, message me with your email address and I'll email you the setcodes files. (I've already added them to end of this message)

I can email you the Hex Codes or I can email you the scripts already generated for the Alba, and then following the instructions below, you'll be able to input the codes into Tivo yourself, if you've got a bash prompt on the tivo serial or network! Otherwise you'll have to ask/wait for Gary to send to Tivo HQ!

These are the instructions Reproduced from tivoportal.co.uk.

Instructions

WARNING: This procedure modifies TiVo's database. It could render your machine unuseable, or cause it to break later during a TiVo update. Whilst this is unlikely a risk does exist - I take no responsibility for people breaking their TiVo's.

The downloadable .TCL scripts above add new IR codes into your TiVo.

You need to get a bash prompt onto your TiVo and move to a writeable directory - eg /tmp

TYPE THIS: cd /tmp

Now you need to get the .tcl script file into this directory. For example "cat" to a file and copy and paste in windows hyperterminal:

TYPE THIS: cat > newir.tcl

Then paste the contents of the file you downloaded above into your terminal window and send CTRL-D to end.

Now type the following three commands:

tivosh
source newir.tcl
setcodes

You need to now reboot your TiVo for the new codes to become effective. Make sure you switch to the correct IR codes in TiVo's setup menus. Select code manufacturer PACE and code 20000.

Note that future IR updates from TiVo may reset these changes!

One other thing DO NOT UPDATE YOUR STB8 to the new Software over the Air, otherwise you'll have the annoying Telext Update every bloody night or when you reset the device, it defaults to downloading the teletext update, which is bloody annoying!

setcodes start
----------------------------------------------
source /tvlib/tcl/tv/mfslib.tcl

proc setIr { irObj field irSequence } {

set savedInitial 0

foreach irPart $irSequence {

if {$savedInitial == 0} {
set savedInitial 1
dbobj $irObj set $field $irPart
} else {
dbobj $irObj add $field $irPart
}

}
}

proc setcodes {} {

set db [dbopen]

puts "Setting new IR codes (Clean Strategy 2)..."

RetryTransaction {

set tivoir [db $db open /Component/Ir/TivoFormat/20000]

setIr $tivoir "Dig0" "0 48 34 0 519 259 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 2310"
setIr $tivoir "Dig1" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig2" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig3" "0 48 34 0 519 259 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 2310"
setIr $tivoir "Dig4" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig5" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig6" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig7" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 32 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig8" "0 48 34 0 517 261 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 96 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 2312"
setIr $tivoir "Dig9" "0 48 34 0 519 259 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 97 33 97 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 32 33 96 33 97 32 32 33 32 33 97 33 97 32 97 33 2310"
}

puts "Finished! Reboot your TiVo for the new codes to take effect."

dbclose $db

}

---------------------------------------------
setcodes end


----------



## RogerL (Jan 7, 2002)

Works a treat. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

RogerL said:


> Works a treat.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Glad I could help!

Just make a note of your IR Database, because when Tivo update it, your Alba will stop changing channel!

Roger, does AUX work with your Tivo/Alba combo?

or maybe I've got a duff scart lead?


----------



## RogerL (Jan 7, 2002)

It doesn't with my combo - but the reason is I have a SKY box through the scart. 

The Alba is going in through RF and is only used for the channels that I can't get from SKY (I don't have a SKY subscription, only the free channels)

So in my case, AUX brings up the SKY box!


----------



## RogerL (Jan 7, 2002)

Hmm problem here - the above worked , but of course "20000" was the code used by my SKY pace box and I have overwritten that now so whilst the STB is controlled I have lost control over the SKY box.

Anyone have the original codes for "20000" ?

Update - crisis over 20016 looks good for the job


----------



## sibo999 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect a very old thread but a friend has one of these Alba STB8 boxes they'd like to use with a tivo. They don't have access to a prompt so were hoping the IR database had been updated. They have tried all the usual Alba , Bush, Goodmans, Freeview codes to no avail. Anyone got any advice?
Thanks


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

sibo999 said:


> Sorry to resurrect a very old thread but a friend has one of these Alba STB8 boxes they'd like to use with a tivo. They don't have access to a prompt so were hoping the IR database had been updated. They have tried all the usual Alba , Bush, Goodmans, Freeview codes to no avail. Anyone got any advice?
> Thanks


My advice, after using the Alba STB8 is forget it, although after manually updating the IR database (I dont think TiVo maintain it anymore), TiVo works correctly with the STB, the Alba has two faults, if you update the firmware (dont!) it has a 14 day EPG which you cannot disable, and every evening for some reason updates itself, and stays onscreen, TiVo is unable then to change channel, also it autoscans daily for new or deleted channels, and advises you if it's deleted or found new channels, again it waits for a Select remote control, which doesn't work, and you need to power-off/on the box, again TiVo cannot change channel. So personally I wouldn't recommend this STB for use with TiVo. A shame because I bought three! and now because my trust Pansonic is having difficulty making sure the Freeview channels are on the correct number, I'm now looking for a working STB for use with TiVo again, which is becmoming more difficult.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The IR database is still updated and recently added support for the Freesat boxes.

You need to capture the codes then PM me.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

ozsat said:


> The IR database is still updated and recently added support for the Freesat boxes.
> 
> You need to capture the codes then PM me.


Oh, I sent them to Gary Sargent, but I assume he's not on the scene anymore! But the strange thing is, I manually updated all my boxes, and if I was to receive a IR Database update, it should overwrite the manual change I've done, I completed the change for the Alba box on my TiVo, when I first started this thread! over 12 months, and my database has not been overwritten, and STB is still changing channel, what is the IR Database number at present?


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

ozsat said:


> The IR database is still updated and recently added support for the Freesat boxes.
> 
> You need to capture the codes then PM me.


my IR Database on all four TiVos is 313, controller version 034


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

same here


----------



## sibo999 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I must admit they went for a Phillips which I know works. Some of these freeview boxes are very flaky.


----------

